# cool site!!!



## me262 (Jul 15, 2005)

check this out!!!!
http://wimp.com/foam/


----------



## trackend (Jul 16, 2005)

Do they make them full size ME? if they do I want one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

man that's seriously cool!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

That has to be fake...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2005)

That is freakin cool! Actually, CC, I believe that is real. You use a lightwight foam construction. It's weighs next to nothing, but is strong as hell and flexible too. Put enough horsepower behind it, you can make anything fly. "There's nor replacement for displacement"!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 16, 2005)

evangilder said:


> "There's nor replacement for displacement"!


I like that saying. 
Cool video, by the way.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, I can't claim that one, that's why I put it in quotes. Our wing maintenance officer says it all the time.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

and if they managed to video it how's it fake??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

Edited footage, Cleverly arranged stunts...

If they are real, I dont understand how theyre on the water fine one second, then suddenly take off? Almost liek the aerodynamics suddenly changing...still a bit fishy to me...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and if they managed to video it how's it fake??




Uh, lanc, have you ever seen a movie with "special effects"?  


They kinda have to edit some fake stuff in, it's not particularly a new concept.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

yes but it's normally obvious if it's computer graphics, this was obviously done with a home camera and a simple editing program, if they did edit that in, they're bloody brilliant at it, they've got the water ripples and everything..............

and CC, a plane will remain on the ground untill it's given enough power, once it's got a cirtain ammount of power, it will take off, think of what they're doing in the water as taxying (i dunno how it's spelt!!).........


----------



## plan_D (Jul 16, 2005)

Taxiing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

thank you


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jul 16, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yes but it's normally obvious if it's computer graphics, this was obviously done with a home camera and a simple editing program, if they did edit that in, they're bloody brilliant at it, they've got the water ripples and everything..............




They probably filmed the water scenes and edited in the flying, if it is indeed edited. I believe it could be real.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 16, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> yes but it's normally obvious if it's computer graphics, this was obviously done with a home camera and a simple editing program, if they did edit that in, they're bloody brilliant at it, they've got the water ripples and everything..............
> 
> and CC, a plane will remain on the ground untill it's given enough power, once it's got a cirtain ammount of power, it will take off, think of what they're doing in the water as taxying (i dunno how it's spelt!!).........



They dont change speed at all though, they go up to speed very quckly, then piss about on the water for a while, then they just randoml take off!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 16, 2005)

there is also a quick shot of moveable controll surfaces in the video, and it also says they'll be on sale sometime, then we'll see........


----------



## Crazy (Jul 16, 2005)

Here's the site listed at the end of the video (yes i watched it all  )

http://www.michaelconnally.com/


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2005)

Awesome video, if that is real, I want one now!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 17, 2005)

i tell you they are real!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 17, 2005)

Have you ever seen one of the real boats become airborn after hitting a wave? They get up there. Now, change the motor configuration in your model and add some control surfaces and you have a flying boat. Especially with the lightweight foam they have today. They made a freaking lawnmower fly, the hydrofoil boat should be a snap next to that.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 19, 2005)

http://quizfarm.com/test.php?q_id=2472&first=yes

one of the quixes on this site, what are you like in bed?? i'm 63% sex god.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

> You scored as A Romantic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How can you be 80% virgin?


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Interesting.


> You scored as A Slave To BDSM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try being 18% virgin...hmmm...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 20, 2005)

> You scored as Sex God.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll agree with that. Oh Ashley put me in my place in the best way possible. So, that's already done.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 20, 2005)

I wonder if anyone has got 69% for sex god


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 20, 2005)

i can't believe i have the same sexual style as evan


----------



## evangilder (Jul 20, 2005)

Don't get any funny ideas, Lanc!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 20, 2005)

Pfff, too late for that. Look who you're talking to. 

And I'm not tellin' mine. I'm bashful.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

0% for everything?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 21, 2005)

No, by some miracle he'll be 100% virgin and 100% sex god.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

hmm, if that were the case then would that make him a super-masturbator?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

Y'mean...hands don't count? 

Yeah, yeah...I knew that.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

Depends on where the hands are used... Just remember that ultimate rejection is when you are masturbating and your hand falls asleeep!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

Cold!


----------



## plan_D (Jul 21, 2005)

*looking at his hand* You filthy whore!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 21, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 21, 2005)

pD, i bet your hand has tossed around a bit.


----------



## plan_D (Jul 21, 2005)

My hands are for self-population only, I'll have you know.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 21, 2005)

plan_D said:


> My hands are for self-population only, I'll have you know.



Self population, or self copulation?


----------



## plan_D (Jul 21, 2005)

Actually the word "masturbate" comes from the Latin word "mastubari" meaning "to populate one-self". 


Knowledge is power!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 21, 2005)

Well la-ti-da!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 23, 2005)

your knowledge of masturbation is impressive.......


----------

